# Anybody ever make boo bubbles with a fog machine?



## dynoflyer

I saw this done with dry ice but wonder if you could get the same effect using the output from a fog machine?





[/B]


----------



## Haunted Bayou

There is a little bubble maker that you can buy at the prop stores that makes bubbles with smoke in them....I am guessing it is a fog juice type smoke.


----------



## sickNtwisted

How neat! That would make for a nice mad scientist demo for the smaller ToTs.


----------



## Ryan Wern

My kids would love that!


----------



## debbie5

This is an uber nerd trick!


----------



## cjbmaaaaaa

We got a bubble fogger on clearance a few years ago and it was worth every penny! The kids totally love playing with it.


----------



## Peyjenk

What would happen if you put bubble solution into a fog machine? I doubt it would make the cool fog bubbles, but would it still make some kind of bubble along with the fog?


----------



## HauntedHorror

If you put bubble fluid IN your fog machine think you'd clog it up.

The bubble foggers are cool though... They had one on display at the Spirit store near me last year and it was pretty neat to watch.

Here's a video I found of one in action:


----------



## ouizul1

Picked one of those up a couple of years ago. It is pretty cool. We set it up on the second floor balcony so the bubbles waft out over the graveyard. About half of them pop in mid-air, making little clouds that last for a few seconds.


----------



## The Halloween Lady

Very neat idea. I might have to check them out this year.


----------



## Kusidjur

How can you distinguish the quality of these products? I saw one of these at target last night and judjing by the video, will most likely see one for sale at my local spirit when it opens as well... Aside from price what should I be looking at when comparing the two in terms of I guess build quality and longevity? (Sorry for all the questions, long time lover of halloween, new to the site and first-time decorator) Thanks in advance!


----------

